# Just joined tonight



## caleb&sophie (Oct 23, 2005)

I just wanted to pop in here and introduce myself and my cats. I have been a cat owner for 4 years now. I had 3 cats and then due to some sad circumstances, had to give 2 up for adoption. I owned 1 for just over a year and a couple of months ago had the opportunity to adopt another one.

Both of my cats are American Shorthair. My oldest cat, Caleb, is male and almost 4 years old. My youngest one, Sophie, is a Calico and just 5 months old. They adore each other!

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask me, otherwise I look forward to seeing you all around the board!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! Looking forward to hearing more about your kitties!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love American Shorthair! Post pictures soon, and welcome aboard


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Glad you could join CF (Cat Forum).


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to catforum.com I'm HEYHWA pleased to meet you!

-HEYHWA


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello I'm Kathryn and welcome to the forum!


----------



## caleb&sophie (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the welcomes! My avatar is a picture of Sophie. I will post one of Caleb soon!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Beautiful cat!

-HEYHWA


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the three of you. How sad that you had to give up your pets. That's so hard. Well, enjoy!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe Sophie looks so soft and sweet! Welcome to the boards.
I am Dawn.....see ya' around!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl Freesia


----------

